# A couple drywall issues in relatively new home



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

The nail issue appears to be a pretty standard drywall "nail pop" problem. It is very common and is normally caused by structural movement or wood shrinkage. The remedy is to use a drywall hammer to drive the nail home and then mud over it. Not all, but many if not most homes have this issue...Normally within a couple years of construction.

As for the tape issue, I'm not sure. Strange...Better pics would probably help. I'd say with 100% certainty that you shouldn't attempt to re-stick the tape that is there now. It needs to be replaced. Tape failure is often indicitave of a moisture problem or a generally poor tape job.

A hint: Post your pictures on this site instead of using links. Many people will not follow links to unknown sites, and having the pics right here makes your thread easier to follow. Nothing wrong with lots of pics, it helps.


----------



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

We had that problem in our entire house - every inch - moreso in the kitchen and bathroom where the humidity is higher.

Basicly, your nail-heads aren't treated with a primer to allow full adhesion to the paint.

To solve it in the rooms we aren't doing a full remodel, yet, we removed all the unwanted nails (it's a pain but after trial and error repairs we realized it might be the only want to really fix the issue) and then replaced them with drywall screws ... using a insta-stop drywall bit that'll set it to the proper depth each time.

This keeps popping from being a problem - and then we primed the screwheads so it would take to the mud/paint.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Snav said:


> Basicly, your nail-heads aren't treated with a primer to allow full adhesion to the paint.
> 
> This keeps popping from being a problem - and then we primed the screwheads so it would take to the mud/paint.


*There is absolutely no reason that you should ever need to paint a drywall screw or nail, period. Nor should the nail be even in contact with any paint. Doing so would be in conflict with the way drywall is hung and finished throughout the world, and would be nothing short of a complete waste of time.* 

Nails and screws that are driven to the proper depth around which the drywall is properly dimpled can be easily filled, or "spotted", with drywall mud...No paint of any kind necessary. After spotting each nail or screw at least two (preferrably three) times with lightweight drywall compound the compound is sanded and then the entire wall is primed. When all is said and done you'll have about 1/16" of drywall compound between the screw and the paint, and slightly more with nails in dimples properly nailed with a drywall hammer.


----------



## oldrivers (May 2, 2009)

you can try pulling the nails "best" or take a punch and drive them home maybe not a good idea if you have stucco on the otherside of the wall. then put a few drywall screws next to it spackle with setting compound first coat. then finish ....


----------



## HOMEY (Mar 18, 2009)

" SNAVs" reply is right on the money ,i beleive something else is going on ....where's the compound covering the nails ???they only nail on the perimeters of a sheet ! screws in the field,,,3 & 3 on outside walls on 16 inch centers, interior walls 3 every other center stud ,moisture problem or the nails were wet when used ,seen that before ..............


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

AaronSharp said:


> your doing a good job their ...


 Stop posting imbelcility.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

I have to get to a dinner engagement, but if no one comes on and explains how your problem is actually those very nails and/or screws, I'll do it tonight.

In the meantime research drywall hanging to learn that NO... NO NO fasteners should ever be close to corners. Don't "patch" the nails close to the corners.... REMOVE them, period.


----------



## AaronSharp (Sep 3, 2010)

Willie T said:


> I have to get to a dinner engagement, but if no one comes on and explains how your problem is actually those very nails and/or screws, I'll do it tonight.
> 
> In the meantime research drywall hanging to learn that NO... NO NO fasteners should ever be close to corners. Don't "patch" the nails close to the corners.... REMOVE them, period.



I say remove them add new screws.... :thumbup:


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

OP is from over a year ago
Poster has not been back


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

AaronSharp said:


> I say remove them add new screws.... :thumbup:


Can you tell us why?


----------

